# MECA Fresno March 26th



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

Audio Innovations
Fresno, CA 
4210 N Fresno St, Fresno, CA
(559) 229-0123

SPL/Park and Pound/Install/SQ/SQ2

Registration 9am-11am Judging @ 11am


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

I think i owe it to Ray and Ryan to make it down once...will try my best.


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

If this show is half as big as the Bakersfield show........WOW


----------



## munkeeboi83 (Jul 7, 2007)

Who was the name of the young gentlemen that runs the SoCal MECA events? He had a Mustang with a really nice sounding Dynaudio setup. I just wanted to let him know that I met some people from Smart Wax a little while ago and they offered their facilities for car meets and car audio competitions if you guys were interested. They have a large parking lot and a covered warehouse area as well too. Just wanted to let you guys. I know I've been out of the loop of the competition circuit for a while. 

I have a few points of contacts I could forward to him if you guys are interested.

- Keith


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

munkeeboi83 said:


> Who was the name of the young gentlemen that runs the SoCal MECA events? He had a Mustang with a really nice sounding Dynaudio setup. I just wanted to let him know that I met some people from Smart Wax a little while ago and they offered their facilities for car meets and car audio competitions if you guys were interested. They have a large parking lot and a covered warehouse area as well too. Just wanted to let you guys. I know I've been out of the loop of the competition circuit for a while.
> 
> I have a few points of contacts I could forward to him if you guys are interested.
> 
> - Keith


That would be Todd Woodworth. You can find his contact info on the MECA website listed under "contact us". If you need anymore help, let me know.


----------



## munkeeboi83 (Jul 7, 2007)

I just sent Todd and e-mail. I hope all is going well with the MECA competition circuit. I wish I had more time and money to get back into competing. Maybe I'll come out and visit one of the SoCal competitions sometime.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

keith, you need to come up to bay area if we do one here in SJ


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

A week and a half away guys.


----------



## munkeeboi83 (Jul 7, 2007)

simplicityinsound said:


> keith, you need to come up to bay area if we do one here in SJ


My Altima hasn't been running for at least 8+ months or so. =( It has a leaky headgasket right now and some battery drain issues. =( I have a new/used car that is bone stock that I've been planning to do an install in though. It's a 2006 Audi A3. If you guys have one in San Jose, maybe I'll try to come out and spectate.


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

Bump for this week's show!


----------



## Team Bassick - Kimo (Sep 15, 2009)

Where is all the SQ guys at?


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

my car through a check engine light  running lean...it may be a bad o2 sensor...hopefully its just a bad tank of gas but we will see...if its the o2 sensor then i cant make it, running lean for that long is not a good idea for it...sigh


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

sorry guys cant make it, the CEL is being diagnosed as a leaking intake manifold gasket rings...not uncommon for a modded LGT with over 100k miles...but if it gets worse over a drive, it will result in the car not holding idle and constantly stalling...

gonna get it fixed hopefully next week...


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

Rain or shine!


----------

